# DIY LED questions



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

I like to try as many DIY projects as I can. Mostly because they can help save you money. Does anyone out there have a diagraham for LED lighting. What LED's do you buy? How do you wire them? How do you determine the color spectrum and intensity? Obviously I am looking to make a planted aquarium light. Where can you buy the parts? Any info would be great. Hopefully this post helps other hobbyists too.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

LEDs are complicated stuff, do you know anything about them? also, you will need special spectrum LEDs which can (from what i remember) cost alot. then again, i live in israel, so it might be different in the US

Can anyone add to this?


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll share two posts that'll give you any information you need to know on the LED projects.

I got my info from these reef forums, just applying it to white LED's. for the planted tanks these setups require fewer LED's.

http://www.reefaddicts.com/content.php/263-Step-by-step-Instructions-for-DIY-LEDs

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186982&st=300


----------



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

Very good info, thanks XJfella95.


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anytime, I'm glad I could help. Let me know if you have any questions as I am working on a LED project myself.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

in this diy section as i recall either doubleott or flashbang had a very nice thread with lots of information and pictures on a diy led fixture.


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

I use 3w cree leds which are widely used for both freshwater and reef tanks. The white leds are the ones best suited for planted tanks and they come in three different types of color temperature:
cool white
neutral white
warm white

All three will grow plants well. I use 2 cool white for each warm white but I hear that the neutral white have the best color. I comes down to preference.

The warm whites are pretty yellow~3600K, the neutral whites are ~5000K and the cool whites are like 7500K

link to white leds leds from: http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-LEDs-cln-White-LEDs/Categories

*also make sure you look at these threads!!! Only differences between an leds array for a reef tank and one for a planted tank are: *

-reef tanks usually use at least half blue leds, you'd probly go all white

-reef tanks need more light than planted so if you use the same amount of leds as they do in a similar tank size you would have a high light tank. easy way around this is to buy a driver for youre leds that you can dim. Easy to find on the website where I buy my leds and youll be able to adjust the amount of light

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186982

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=261164


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

when I have some time I might do a write up and hope it gets a sticky to help apc come out of the lighting stoneage


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

My LED's from Rapidled.com showed up this morning, 
within 30 minutes I had em assembled on the heatsink, wired up and tested.
(VERY simple to assemble)
HOLY <insert profane language here> these things are BRIGHT!
I'm putting em over a 4 gal shrimp / moss only tank,
but I think I see some more DIY in my future


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

Big_Fish said:


> My LED's from Rapidled.com showed up this morning,
> within 30 minutes I had em assembled on the heatsink, wired up and tested.
> (VERY simple to assemble)
> HOLY <insert profane language here> these things are BRIGHT!
> ...


nice how many leds did you get? be sure to post pics


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I got only three of the CREE XP-G R5 Cool White 3W LED, with the Mean Well LPC-35-700 and a 4.25" x 4" Aluminum Heat Sink.
these 2 tanks are almost identical, (finnex 4 gallon) the first tank is about 8 months old and has only a 10 W CFL. the has been very stable. Moss Shrimp and snails only no dosing, (except Kent Liquid calcium) no co2, RO/DI water. Christmas and Flame moss grow like WEEDS in this tank.
the second pic is also a 4 gallon finnex, only set up about 3 weeks ago.
I went with Fluval Shrimp substrate and the LED lighting for this one, (will also be shrimp and moss only, A - SS grade CRS are going in this one)
last shot is just the 3 LED's wired up on the heat sink and ready to go


----------



## juleslorand (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello,

I did fresh water light for my tank and it is in use for 4 months now and I am very satisfied with it.
Here is the link to the article. If you have any question, please PM me.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Aquarium-LED-ramp-for-the-Idiots/

Regards

Jules Lorand


----------

